# Modders add Mario to Sonic Generations



## emigre (Nov 1, 2015)

It has jackshit on Somario


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2015)

nintendo, wtf?? what are you waiting for? can't you see how amazing mario generations is?


----------



## Sliter (Nov 2, 2015)

they cold have done level changes too but it not lees awesome because of that hahaha


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just in time for the release of Sonic: Lost World on the PC as well... (and hopefully it has just as many awesone mods).


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Nov 2, 2015)

While a great mod, just No!

NO NO NO NO NO!

Stay in the Mushroom Kingdom or go back to Brooklyn, anywhere but Mobius*. *I mean c'mon Mario has so many great games you really didn't have to take one of the few games Sonic has that's good and give it a Mario makeover.

(Nice work nonetheless  )


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vanth88 said:


> Just in time for the release of Sonic: Lost World on the PC as well... (and hopefully it has just as many awesone mods).


"Super Sonic Galaxy"


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2015)

Gotta love getting more free value out of PC games.


----------



## samedifference (Nov 2, 2015)

This is pretty amusing; I'll have to try this out myself some time.
One minor thing that bugs me is that none of the characters seem to ever blink(?), or at least it appears that way in the trailer.
Cool idea for a mod, nonetheless.


----------



## SubstituteCS (Nov 2, 2015)

emigre said:


> It has jackshit on Somario



you can hear the dude enable sticky keys lmao.


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2015)

This seriously missed the Sonic hacking contest by a few weeks.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 2, 2015)

There is Luigi. I approve.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Nov 2, 2015)

Mario has never been that fast before, lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 2, 2015)

Seems like a cool alteration; something different.


----------



## dmace81 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thats one fast plumber!


----------



## DDTarZan (Nov 3, 2015)

I personally would have to have Waluigi in this instead. Strictly for lulz.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally the remake that everyone(?) was waiting for!
Super Somari Bros. Super Ultra Mega Turbo HD "Gotta go fast" edition, with day 1 Wario & Waluigi DLC on disc!



Spoiler



If classic Sonic isn't replaced by a 3D 8-bit Mario, i'd be disappointed.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 3, 2015)

That looks really well made but man, it's strange to see Mario running at Sanic speeds.


----------



## 2ndApex (Nov 3, 2015)

Was expecting a joke mod but it looked surprisingly polished and good.


----------



## kbmarinha (Nov 3, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That looks really well made but man, it's strange to see Mario running at Sanic speeds.



for a moment I have read "at satanic speeds"

Nice mod btw


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 3, 2015)

Even though this is a reskin in a Sonic Gens game it looks like I'd enjoy it way more than Mario 3D World and 3D Land.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 3, 2015)

WOW!  Sonic Generations looks fun.  I can't believe I never played this one.


----------



## zeello (Nov 3, 2015)

He plays exactly like Sanic. That's bullcrap.

Can modders do anything right? I have yet to see a single mod that makes this game good. I'm still waiting on someone to add Dreamcast era or something of that sort, but instead we only get uncreative skin swaps like this one.


----------



## Reecey (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah great!!! a mario mod but "hay you can play this on the PC and get that Nintendo console feeling as well"... sucks tbh SONIC GENERATIONS ON THE PC, SORRY I MEANT MARIO GENERATIONS ON THE WII


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2015)

zeello said:


> He plays exactly like Sanic. That's bullcrap.
> 
> Can modders do anything right? I have yet to see a single mod that makes this game good. I'm still waiting on someone to add Dreamcast era or something of that sort, but instead we only get uncreative skin swaps like this one.


Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 are already on Steam.  There's your Dreamcast era.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 are already on Steam.  There's your Dreamcast era.


They never bothered to fix any of the bugs the game had.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 4, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They never bothered to fix any of the bugs the game had.


Do they really need to?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 4, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They never bothered to fix any of the bugs the game had.


I guess it's the genuine experience then, no?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 4, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Do they really need to?


You guys got a point. It wouldn't improve the games in any way whatsoever.


----------



## zeello (Nov 4, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 are already on Steam.  There's your Dreamcast era.


Yeah well that makes no sense. By that logic, no need to mod Mario into Sonic Generations since you can just play a Mario game. But actually playing as Mario in Sonic Generations is apparently exactly like playing Sonic Generations.. so why not just play Sonic Generations.

Also I had to check the trailer again just now to see what the classic level gameplay is like, but would you believe that the trailer is 100% Modern levels?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME. You'd think they'd add Mario to classic stages and that would have actually allowed Mario to play somewhat like Mario.
And hey I'm no purist, there's nothing wrong with reinventing what Mario could/should play like. But they just ripped off the gameplay that's already in Sonic Generations. There's nothing different about it. Like the ones that exist that let us play as Shadow the Hedgehog or Mega Man X, or presumably countless other characters, while playing nothing like how those characters actually would. And that's just talking about Sonic Generations. People have modded Sonic Adventure 1 too, so that Shadow is playable in it. But the mod is lame because he moves like Sonic does, not to mention there are all sorts of things they could have fixed about the game instead of making pointless skin swaps. Same logic applies here.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 4, 2015)

Funny enough, Game Theory ended up demonstrating that Mario was actually faster running than Sonic, even though it is Sonic that is famous for it.

I guess it wasn't long before someone decided to give this a go.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Nov 4, 2015)

zeello said:


> He plays exactly like Sanic. That's bullcrap.
> 
> Can modders do anything right? I have yet to see a single mod that makes this game good. I'm still waiting on someone to add Dreamcast era or something of that sort, but instead we only get uncreative skin swaps like this one.


Care to create an orignal mod? 
Its up to them to create what they feel like, unless they are getting paid to make custom mod just deal with it. "can modders do anything right" yeah, they can make a mod for a game where as I can barely make hexagon in computer programming and for that I am truly grateful that there are mods that I think are awesome.


----------

